# Non-Fly Fishing (LA) Guide Recommendations



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

I am headed to Louisiana for spring break the second week in March with my girlfriend and another couple. I have a trip already scheduled with Capt. Greg Moon to do some fly fishing with my buddy, but we are also wanting to do a 4 person charter with the girls on another day. After doing some research I have come up with nothing. Seems like theres exactly a million guides who run bay boats for redfish down there. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Im happy to return the favor if you ever venture over to the Mosquito Lagoon.

-Matt


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Try cajunfishingadventures.com Ryan Lambert does everything first class. Been at his place multiple times with my wife and it's definitely "fish on". No long boat runs, it's an incredible fishery. Awesome on the fly as well, but most of his guides focus on conventional gear.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Classic_Matt said:


> I am headed to Louisiana for spring break the second week in March with my girlfriend and another couple. I have a trip already scheduled with Capt. Greg Moon to do a some fly fishing with my buddy, but we are also wanting to do a 4 person charter with the girls on another day. After doing some research I have come up with nothing. Seems like theres exactly a million guides who run bay boats for redfish down there. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Im happy to return the favor if you ever venture over to the Mosquito Lagoon.
> 
> -Matt


Where are y'all staying? Around New Orleans, I would second giving Capt. Ryan a call.


Classic_Matt said:


> I am headed to Louisiana for spring break the second week in March with my girlfriend and another couple. I have a trip already scheduled with Capt. Greg Moon to do some fly fishing with my buddy, but we are also wanting to do a 4 person charter with the girls on another day. After doing some research I have come up with nothing. Seems like theres exactly a million guides who run bay boats for redfish down there. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Im happy to return the favor if you ever venture over to the Mosquito Lagoon.
> 
> -Matt


I second the vote for Capt. Ryan. I've never fished with any of his guides, but I can attest that he runs a top notch lodge and operation. I'm friends with his daughter and nieces and I've been to the lodge before. Check out the website and also go to Hell's Bay's site, click on the media tab and scroll through the Flats Class tv episodes. He and the lodge are featured at least once a season.





I'd also give Capt. Craig Matherne a call with Bourgeois Fishing Charters in Lafitte at 504-275-9679. It's another great operation.
www.neworleansfishing.com
https://www.youtube.com/user/BourgeoisCharters/videos

Just a heads up, for a 4 person trip most guides are gonna fish bait and try to fill the box with 100 trout and 20 reds. If you want something other than that, let one of these 2 guys know and they'll put you with a guide that'll cater to the way y'all want to fish.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, in contact with cajun fishing adventures trying to set up a date that Mrs. Lambert will let Capt Ryan fish lol. We are staying downtown, I've stayed at Salt Grass, in the past but everyone else wants to do the bars at night so it was just easier to get a place near the action. 



pt448 said:


> Just a heads up, for a 4 person trip most guides are gonna fish bait and try to fill the box with 100 trout and 20 reds. If you want something other than that, let one of these 2 guys know and they'll put you with a guide that'll cater to the way y'all want to fish.


Yeah I know what your saying. Staying at Salt Grass I've seen other groups come in with full coolers of 12in trout, still don't understand that, but to each his own. We aren't trying to go for a meat run just looking to pull on some fish.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Classic_Matt said:


> Thanks guys, in contact with cajun fishing adventures trying to set up a date that Mrs. Lambert will let Capt Ryan fish lol. We are staying downtown, I've stayed at Salt Grass, in the past but everyone else wants to do the bars at night so it was just easier to get a place near the action.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know what your saying. Staying at Salt Grass I've seen other groups come in with full coolers of 12in trout, still don't understand that, but to each his own. We aren't trying to go for a meat run just looking to pull on some fish.


Around here everything revolves around good food. The vast majority of people base their outdoor activities, whether it's fishing, hunting, frogging, crabbing, shrimping, etc., around putting food on the table, and the actual activity is just an enjoyable means to an end. (And when you've eaten trout almondine, blackened redfish, shrimp or crawfish etouffee, etc. you'll understand why ) Let me know if y'all need any restaurant recommendations too, lol.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have fished conventional with two different guides and highly recommend them both. Ryan is one of them. The other is Captain Charlie Thomason. Charlie is out of Hopedale and a fair bit closer to NOLA than running down to Buras. If you can't work it out with Ryan give Charlie a call. He is a gem.


----------

